# www.neobet.bloger.hr - 100% sure fixed matches



## v4n p3rs13 (Dec 20, 2010)

Hello!
Visit our blog on www.neobet.bloger.hr. Bet on our predictions!!

Please note that our predictions are not 100% sure, but fixed matches on our SMS service are *always 10000% sure*!!

So, send SMS every day!

Note: Polish and German people who send the highest number of SMS messages by the end of the month will receive a prize of 50 euros.


----------

